# New member from calgary



## MeatStick (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey everyone, stumbled across this on Kijiji. Been interested in learning how to blacksmith for most my life, just never have time or access. Looking to learn how to make blades, armour and the likes. I only have every other weekend available but I’m a quick study and hard worker.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 16, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Janger (Nov 18, 2017)

Welcome - post ! What are you working on? Any Tools yet?


----------



## Bofobo (Nov 18, 2017)

Plenty of help for that around here, welcome


----------



## Crosche (Apr 9, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. How is the bladesmithing progressing? I do a little bit of blade work myself.

Regards,

Chad


----------

